# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Invalid attachment

## Alf

Twice the last week I'm been told by OP's that they can't see my uploaded images (JPG) when clicking on them and the also get the message "Invalid attachment".

This is something new as the image upload has worked earlier and after posting I could also see the uploaded image now I only see the text Attachment and a number.

Anybody else having this problem?

Alf

----------


## AliGW

Which thread, Alf?

----------


## Alf

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...nstraints.html

Post #4

and

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...tion-tool.html

post #3

In the first posting I can still see the image if I click on the "Attachment" link probably because it links back to my PC but I assume as soon as I shut down my PC I will not be able to see the image.

In the second I get the "Invalid attachment" message. Both images were uploaded from the "Pictures" folder in JPG format.

Alf

----------


## AliGW

No problem with the first link, but I cannot access the attachments in the second. How exactly did you upload them?

----------


## Alf

I can also see the image from the first link on my Galaxy Tab S2. And you also can see it but according to the OP's comments in the thread he can't see it. Strange

I'll just try to upload the images from the second link so you can test if they are visible.

Attachment 620534

Attachment 620535

These images were in another folder on my PC but they are JPG files also

Alf

----------


## AliGW

Both are visible in this thread. 





> ... but I assume as soon as I shut down my PC I will not be able to see the image.



If this were the case, none of us except you would be able to see the images. Nobody needs to (or indeed can) access data on your PC via this forum.

----------


## Alf

Just tested Attachment 620534 and 620535 and I can see both in my PC as well as my Galaxy Tab S2 so I guess the should be OK.

As things seems to work I'm marking thread "Solved"

Thanks for help AliGW

Alf

----------


## Melvosh

Just a heads' up, as my thread was one of the ones that had the issue, I cannot see either attachment in post #5 of this thread.

Edit: Testing in both IE and Chrome.  Invalid links for both.

----------


## shg

Ditto; Firefox

----------


## AliGW

I was using Firefox - no problem there. However, on my iPad now in Safari I am getting invalid links.

----------


## Alf

Retested viewing images this morning:

Using PC + Chrome + Windows 7 pro: can still see images 620534, 620535 as well as image from 1st link

Using Galaxy Tab S2 with Android 7.0 (Nougat): can see images 620534, 620535 as well as image from 1st link

Using Galaxy Tab Pro Android 4.4.2 (Kitkat): can't see any images, message "Invalid attachment"

Using Galaxy Tab 3 Android 4.4.2 (Kitkat): can't see any images, message "Invalid attachment"

So at the moment the working of "Attach Image" seem to be rather erratic. I do wonder what have changed since the time I uploaded an image in this thread (see post 3)

https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...er-system.html

Alf

----------


## Melvosh

> So at the moment the working of "Attach Image" seem to be rather erratic. I do wonder what have changed since the time I uploaded an image in this thread (see post 3)
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...er-system.html



I can see those images just fine.  I agree, it does seem a bit erratic.  There are still posts every day with attached images that I can see, but I've been seeing the ones that end up as invalid attachments more frequently, it seems.

----------


## Alf

I got a tip from a forum member recently who could not see an uploaded picture from me. He wrote





> I have had problems with uploading picture files as well. My workaround is to edit the post, delete the picture attachment and then re-upload the picture. This process seems to work reliably, at least for me.



and using this fix from GeoffW238 I'm happy to report that this works well for me also.

Alf

----------


## GeoffW283

Slightly faster is to make the post without the picture, then edit the post to add the picture.  It would be nice to see a proper solution though.

----------


## Alf

> It would be nice to see a proper solution though.



I second that!

Alf

----------


## FDibbins

> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...nstraints.html
> 
> Post #4
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...tion-tool.html
> 
> post #3
> ...



1st link = invalid.
2nd link, both links invalid.

----------


## FDibbins

> I can also see the image from the first link on my Galaxy Tab S2. And you also can see it but according to the OP's comments in the thread he can't see it. Strange
> 
> I'll just try to upload the images from the second link so you can test if they are visible.
> 
> Attachment 620534
> 
> Attachment 620535
> 
> These images were in another folder on my PC but they are JPG files also
> ...



Cannot access either link  :Frown:

----------


## FDibbins

I will push this to the tech team (dont hod your breath waiting for a reply)

I am using Chrome, cannot see any of those links.

----------


## Alf

> I will push this to the tech team (don't hold your breath waiting for a reply)



Thanks Ford, will keep fingers crossed and hope for the best.

Alf

----------

